# Amur Pike



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey all you ESOX GURUS out here in cyber world!

Heres a great link to the Amur Pike, Pennsylvania stocked them a few years back in several lakes, I wonder if WE could petition the state DNR into stocking a few in a couple lakes or streams here?

Check out the color patterns on the "horizontal hold" pike on the top of the page. Awsome fish!

http://www.fishing.co.uk/article.php3?id=595

Regards,
Rich


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck trying but I think it's a futile desire. They are beautiful fish.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't want to see those in our waters. I doubt the ODNR would get excited about that at all.

CG


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

One of the key words in that article is where it says "exotic". That right there is why it wouldnt be done or heavily even thought of as an option. We have enough exotics as it is and enough native gamefish.


----------



## Arrow 1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Stocking a non- native species can be a real Pandora's box.


----------

